# Imac doesnt like wep key!



## Bridlad (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi
My mac will only connect to my wireless network without a wep key.My windows machine also connects wirelessly and that connects fine regardless. The mac asks me for the password so i enter it and it just says "error joining xxxxx network)(xxxxx being my network). I have tried this loads of times to no avail. If i turn off the wep key it works fine. Have set the wep key to an easy 1 to make sure im not inputting it wrong but still will not work!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you're using a "pass phrase" to create a WEP key, you'll need to input the actual WEP key in order for the mac to comprehend it. For example, if the pass phrase was "apple" the WEP key would be "37242CF9E53A655968DA743DFC"


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 15, 2006)

yep, the code word generates the hexadecimal code, "372..." which you then have to enter into your password field on your mac when you want to connect wirelessly.

Make sure you've set up a new "Location" (apple menu) for the wireless device you want to connect to. Then you can set DHCP (I assume your DNS is assigned dynamically by your internet provider? High speed internet) and switch between settings when you are away from home and using different networks.


----------



## Bridlad (Oct 15, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> If you're using a "pass phrase" to create a WEP key, you'll need to input the actual WEP key in order for the mac to comprehend it. For example, if the pass phrase was "apple" the WEP key would be "37242CF9E53A655968DA743DFC"




When i go into the router console(198.162.0.1) i select security "WEP" and enter the wepkey in space 1(for instance apple). so how do i find out the key to enter into the mac?


----------



## jhd (Oct 15, 2006)

When typing in the WEP key (the hexidecimal code) you need to add the $ sign at the beginning. For example, if your windows machine uses the key 5330DACC16, you need to enter $5330DACC16 on your Mac.

I hope this helps!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

jhd said:


> When typing in the WEP key (the hexidecimal code) you need to add the $ sign at the beginning. For example, if your windows machine uses the key 5330DACC16, you need to enter $5330DACC16 on your Mac.
> 
> I hope this helps!



I've never had to do this with my computer, but it may help. I have had to do that with Linux, which is like Unix, which is what OS X is built on..


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a similar issue with a NetGear wireless router. Apparently both do not use the same number of characters to generate the key.


----------



## Bridlad (Oct 15, 2006)

jhd said:


> When typing in the WEP key (the hexidecimal code) you need to add the $ sign at the beginning. For example, if your windows machine uses the key 5330DACC16, you need to enter $5330DACC16 on your Mac.
> 
> I hope this helps!



I apoligise if i sound thick but what is the hexidecimal code?It asks for 10 digits(say i used 1234567891 for easyness)what do i input into into the mac?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

What kind of router are you using?
This is how I get the Hex code on my router:


----------



## Bridlad (Oct 15, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> What kind of router are you using?
> This is how I get the Hex code on my router:



Its a d-link 524. Looking @ your pics i realise that i dont have anywhere to enter the passphase. Its just the space for keys 1-4 i have.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Try entering a hex password manually, using only 1-9, A-F. It needs to be exactly 26 characters long. It should be set as a 128 bit HEX key. Once you enter the key, enter the exact same thing on the mac.


----------



## jhd (Oct 15, 2006)

Bridlad,
In the space for keys 1-4 do you see a mixture of randam letters and numbers? It will be either 10 or 26 digits. It is known as the hexidecimal key because it uses only the numbers 1 to 9 and letters A to F.

You need to type this "hexidecimal key" into your Mac.

If it is 10 digits long (and only if it is 10 digits long), try putting a $ at the beggining when you type it in. 

Note:
You do not want the "passphrase". The passphrase is used to generate the hexidecimal key and can contain any letters. It is possible that your router does not use a passphrase - so don't get side tracked. The only thing you need to type into you mac is the hexidecimal key, which will be either 10 or 26 digits long.


----------



## maz94protege (Oct 15, 2006)

ive never had a problem. somtimes it was my windows machines not wanting to accept the wpa key. but with wep ive had no problems. but ill keep in mind to add the $ or a special character before the key if i ever do have a problem.

good info


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 15, 2006)

The wep key should be the same on both computers. Find out exactly what it is on the router, and enter that in your mac. Wep key is definitely the best to use for the wireless signal, not wpa.

Did you set up a separate "Location" on your mac yet?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

WEP isn't a very secure standard - WPA would be preferred for a high-security network. However, WPA may be slower, and I, for one, have never figured out how to get it to work on my mac. Just a heads up, WEP security will keep the neighbors out, but you may want WPA if you're in a high-traffic area.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 15, 2006)

True:
http://www.openxtra.co.uk/articles/wpa-vs-wep.php


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 15, 2006)

More on setting up a WPA network:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/bowman_03july28.mspx

Looks like you have to set up an access control list of mac addresses so they can be allowed on the network.

Panther 10.3 gives wpa functionality.

Issues with WPA when not properly implemented:
http://www.networkworld.com/reviews/2004/1004wirelesswpa.html


----------



## Bridlad (Oct 16, 2006)

jhd said:


> Bridlad,
> In the space for keys 1-4 do you see a mixture of randam letters and numbers? It will be either 10 or 26 digits. It is known as the hexidecimal key because it uses only the numbers 1 to 9 and letters A to F.
> 
> You need to type this "hexidecimal key" into your Mac.
> ...



Thanks for all the replies. Currently trying to access the console page of my router and all i keep getting is "busy" so as soon as i can get on i will have a look and report back.


----------

